# Long Tail Motor Home Build CLT 7



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Inspired by this thread http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/67425-longtail-build.html

I bought the engine, and the propeller.

Built everything else. Obviously it's not complete and probably won't have to to work on it again until after the season.

I have about $160 into right now and expect to spend another $25 or $30 keeping total price easily below $200

Engine; Harbor freight special. 7HP



Propeller; Thailand special.



For size comparison on the propeller. Yes those are my feet.





Stainless tube for drive shaft to go in. I used stainless because it at a garage sale for $3



Bronze to turn into bushings. Now that I've read more about long tails, I think I would have used nylon.





Bronze after machining.



3/4" cold roll for shaft. Turned down for propeller to fit. I didn't do this part. I had a friend of mine do it.





To connect PTO to drive shaft.



I plan on putting this engine either on my 12' jon but probably will be putting it on a momarsh fatboy.

It would be the jon between my home made layout and the 12' aquapod



But more than likely it will be on the fatboy to the right of the marshrat.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like your off to a great start. Spend some money on seals, you'll be glad you did. 
I'd bet that in the long run you'll be glad you went with bronze, over plastic. Way better lubricity, and longevity. Not to mention the torsional wear resistance isn't even comparable.

Good luck!

Later,
Kev


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like a fun project! How reliable are those engines? For something like this that could leave you stranded miles away from rescue I would be a little more focused on reliability over saving a few dollars. I am not familiar with those, but if they are anything everything else they sell I would be a little concerned. I look forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I would stick some lock tite or get a locking nut for the end of the shaft to keep the prop on the shaft. Do you have a shaft housing?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just curious as to what kind of speed you are expecting out of the configuration on clear water.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

These little motors will push a very small boat close to 8mph without motor mods. A regular 12 ft john boat would go about 5-6 I'd say.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just curious as to what kind of speed you are expecting out of the configuration on clear water.


Expecting slightly quicker than a fast paddle.....but as long as I'm not paddling I'll be happy.

Here is a video with a similar set up.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Looks like a fun project! How reliable are those engines? For something like this that could leave you stranded miles away from rescue I would be a little more focused on reliability over saving a few dollars. I am not familiar with those, but if they are anything everything else they sell I would be a little concerned. I look forward to seeing the final product!


Engine has a two year warranty so they must be good for two years.....

If not, I'll throw it in the bushes.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

kev said:


> Looks like your off to a great start. Spend some money on seals, you'll be glad you did.
> I'd bet that in the long run you'll be glad you went with bronze, over plastic. Way better lubricity, and longevity. Not to mention the torsional wear resistance isn't even comparable.
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


I wasn't going to use seals. My thought is that they will get torn out then you have debris behind them. Without seals, I will just grease it and the debris will come out with the grease. I'm probably only going to run it a half mile or so at a time. I will be using it for transportation where I can't get my sled.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like a plan. From the sounds of things your shooting for a cheap, quick and easy transport. You should have that at the very least. Big bearing housings, seals, and the like cost big $ and it sounds like that would defeat the purpose of what your trying to do.

Good luck in the pursuit. Be sure and let us know how it goes.

Later,
Kev


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That's cool


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

kev said:


> Sounds like a plan. From the sounds of things your shooting for a cheap, quick and easy transport. You should have that at the very least. Big bearing housings, seals, and the like cost big $ and it sounds like that would defeat the purpose of what your trying to do.
> 
> Good luck in the pursuit. Be sure and let us know how it goes.
> 
> ...


 Black steel plumbing pipe already has threads on both ends and bearing housings can be made from electrical couplers. All found at Home Depot. I spent mabe $25 total on mine.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I ran a motor with a black pipe shaft housing and reducers machined into bearing housings for 10 years. Pipe threads are actually not a bad idea, they are engineered to be self sealing (throw in a little pipe dope for insurance). No adjustability, but I don't think that's a deal breaker. If a guy could pop an extra $20 you could do stainless and have a nice setup.
Probably not a setup I'd make for myself right now, just because I have the means (ie:tools) and ability to do it a bit fancier. Plus I like the challenge or new engineering.
But for a run around like this setup, I think bronze bushings tightly pressed into a modified plumbing pipe shaft housing, would more than do the job.

Later,
Kev


----------

